# TODAY on RO



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]

[align=center]Whomever is Celebrating, Let us Know!!!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Letâs welcome the following new members!!![/align]

[align=center]Letâs welcome jkarn to the forum! They are picking up their new Holland Lop today!!! Sheâs looking for advice and information to be the very best bunny slave with her son![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Vote on Caption Contest #13! One Day ONLY!!![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Lizbuns* is sharing adorable and hilarious Lola photos with us! You have to go see what a mess she made of herself and just how cozy sheâs getting in her new bed![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*BSAR* is sharing lots of photos from her wintery photo shoot. She has entered the Photo Phile Contest! Have YOU? Go see all of her lovely photos here and see which of her rabbits are enjoying the winter whiteâ¦and which ones are not![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*jkarn* reposted the intro thread in the main forum as well. Visit one or the other and welcome the soon-to-be new bunny owners to Rabbits Online![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Itâs a busy season! Some of our buns arenât getting quite as much play time. *Faith.Dungy* is worried about Buttercup and whether sheâs getting enough attention. Ahhh the guilt of the bunny slave![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*BSAR* wants to know if, when the family comes to visit, how they all react to your rabbits. Do you do anything differently? Share here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

[align=center][/align]*TinysMom* has a new bunny!!! Go help her give this cutie a name!
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Hayley411 *is looking for some ways to clean in the winter weather! When your hoses are all frozen, how do you get things clean? Share your ideas with her here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]All I Want for Christmas are my four front teeth! Can a rabbit live without them? *Mikoli* is asking, and weâre all sharing our stories? Do you know or want to know? Go read![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*BSAR* is worried about Savannah. Sheâs shaking and just not acting right. Please go check in with her and see if you have any helpful suggestions![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*ilovetoeatchocolate* has an urgent post about 69 rabbits that need homes NOW! in Wheaton! Please go read and offer your words of support if not your loving homes![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]Flashâs Placeâ*Flashy *shares a celebration about her boy, Sky! Go read what Sky did![/align]
[align=center]Sakuraâ*Nzminilops* is worried about Sakura! She found a lump! Go read this and other updates about her less-than-perfect holiday season. She could use some well wishes, luck and happy thoughts sent her way![/align]

[align=center]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[/align]

[align=center]Be sure to enter the Photo Philes Contest: Winter Bunderland! Here is a chance to use all of the decorations and lovely scenery of this winter weather! Not much time left!!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*PepnFluff is* considering looking for long lost relatives. Sheâs looking for input on whether she should do this and what emotions it might stir up.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Fran *is sending out all of her university applications! Keep your fingers crossed that sheâll be accepted into all of them and have her choice! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*JadeIcing* is sharing some videos of Christmas Light Displays. Do you love to watch them twinkle? Click here and click on the links to watch![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The students (and teachers) are thrilled about Winter Break starting today! Go celebrate with *Becca* and all, here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*kherrmann3* is asking questions about humanewatch and its veracity. Many are responding to the negative. Please join in on the conversation and learn more![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Luvmyzoocrew* asks what your all time favorite Christmas present was? The gifts are ranging from the highly sentimental to the outstanding! All wonderful! Go share yours![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Pinksalamander* has started an awesome thread on ideas of what you would give to another RO member. What gifts would you shower on the others here? Let us know![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*bat42072* gives us an update on the man who hit her sisterâs car and how everything is panning out. Go check in with her here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*kherrmann3* wants to know if youâve been hit by snow? How much is falling on your doorstep? Share in this thread![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*seniorcats* has some sad news about some rescue bunnies. Offer some sympathy in this thread.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Who is this beautiful girl?[/align]


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it possible for you to put some sort of mention on the RO Today about the 69 rabbits that were seized in Wheaton? I can help with posting and I sent emails to the House Rabbit Society but that is all I can do because I am so far away. 69 rabbits in animal control would have limited time to live I would think?

Shannon


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2008)

*ilovetoeatchocolate wrote: *


> Is it possible for you to put some sort of mention on the RO Today about the 69 rabbits that were seized in Wheaton? I can help with posting and I sent emails to the House Rabbit Society but that is all I can do because I am so far away. 69 rabbits in animal control would have limited time to live I would think?
> 
> Shannon


Done!


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 20, 2008)

That's little Maddie!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

I have some news that my birthday is soon. On January, 1o. If you could put it up it would be great. :birthday


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 23, 2008)

hay everyone just wanted to wish everyone marry Christmas and that my birthday is tomorrow ^.^ 18 yay


----------

